# Some Kind of Bug? Tick?



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Yesterday on our walk I noticed Tonka all of a sudden start to twist around to lick his groin area. He did this a few times. 

Since then he's done very little but lick and chew this same area. I took a look at it this morning and this is what I see. There's a couple of harmless discolourations but something is down in a little crease/indentation in his skin. It doesn't sem to bother him when I squeeze it but it seems to have caused a lump under the skin in that area. 

Yesterday I took my car into the body shop to repair the damage from a 60' Maple tree falling on it so I don't have my usual transportation to get to a vet for a few days.

Has anybody seen this on a dog before?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh blimey! That does not look good. I would get to the vet asap. This could be a tick and a bullseye rash, which could then mean Lyme. Can someone get you to the vet?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Oh blimey! That does not look good.


Yeah . . . My thoughts exactly, C. Beaverton Crossroads is my preferred vet but there a couple within walking distance. I guess we'd better do that. Thanx.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

It looks like self inflected trama/licking to me. He got himself really irritated, and has an infection now. He Needs to keep his mouth away from it, and E-collar (cone) works best. He does need to see the vet for meds and exam.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Well good advice all . . thanx.  

And BPP was right . . fortunately.

By the time we got to the vet it was seriously red! :ahhhhh: But it wasn't a tick, just some kind of infected bite. He got a shot of something to stop the itching. *It doesn't say what on the invoice but maybe it was cortisone.* And we've got some chewable Clavaseptin for an antibiotic.

Thank Dog there's no Lyme Disease issue!


----------

